# Spirit Halloween Store



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I am so excited! There is a Spirit store opening up about 5 miles from my house this year. I am going to go so broke this October.

I've never been to one before, but from what I've seen on their website in the past, they have some pretty good stuff there.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Make sure to sign up for thier email coupons..


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Weeeeeellllll it can be....most of the stuff is SERIOUSLY overpriced and of questionable quality. We have one here that opens every year and it has SOME decent stuff. The best time to go is the day after Halloween where everything is at least 50% off, some 75%.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

For sure, thay are overpriced. They do have cool stuff though. And waiting till after Halloween is the best. I got alot of masks from them after Halloween lasts year at a much better price.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.spirithalloween.com/?utm_campaign=4521307&iq_id=4521307&gclid=CMaZg9KG45QCFQ4RnQod7zn9Rw

Ours opens up shortly after Labor Day each year. The web site should begin showing a "store locator" sometime in early August. It'll list where stores are opening up. They also add new stuff every so often which can be ordered on line. Definitely sign up for their promotions/notifcations. You can get several 20% off coupons during the season.
Dave, you'll like Spirit. Not the cheapest but a really big selection and they always have some cool stuff. After the kids go back to school, I spend a few hours a week just walking around looking at stuff


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I like it for inspiration, and only RARELY do I buy anything from them because of the prices. The stuff gives me good ideas for prop building though.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That store killed my budget last year....lol...waiting till late august to start didn't help much either.

Oh well live and learn. With the help of everyone on these forums and places like that for inspiration I've found other things to do in my haunt to kill my budget.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

They have a store locator up already. The store near me didn't open last year. According to the store locator, it looks like it'll be back.


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

I've got one coming close too but I can't get the address yet. The corporate office just said Hollywood video Dixie Hwy store but no address was listed. how did you find out your info? Is the store already starting to set up? My son needs a part time job BADLY!!!LOL and this store will hire 17 yearlods and give them hours. Not like most retail stores this time of year they are hiring for day time hours because they have to move the school aged kids to nights and weekends so no available hours are left. let me know if yo get a line on how to get hired.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't think I have one near me...darn


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

DSTRONG61 said:


> I've got one coming close too but I can't get the address yet. The corporate office just said Hollywood video Dixie Hwy store but no address was listed. how did you find out your info? Is the store already starting to set up? My son needs a part time job BADLY!!!LOL and this store will hire 17 yearlods and give them hours. Not like most retail stores this time of year they are hiring for day time hours because they have to move the school aged kids to nights and weekends so no available hours are left. let me know if yo get a line on how to get hired.


I saw the now hiring sign in front of an old blockbuster video that is no longer there. I imagine it will be in that location.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Had one right near me for a couple of years in an old Joanne Fabric store, last year they were in our local mall in an old EMS store. They are actually tied in to Spencer Gifts, they had some of the same products last year and had advertisements for Spirit in their store before it opened. Unfortunately, both of those locations have been filled. I actually got an email from them last month looking for locations and asking for suggestions in my area. They need kind of a big store, and I couldn't find anything close. I noticed on their store locator they don't have anything close to me so far. Closest one is about 25 miles away, not terrible, but not convenient at all, hope they find something closer soon! I agree with everyone else, you have to use the coupons, you can just print multiple copies of them, they keep on taking them and send more before the Nov. 1st 1/2 off sale, definetly the best day to go and pick up stuff for the next year.:jol:


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I loved Nov1st last year.> I actually got to 2 of them and picked up probably $1000 worth of items for just under $300 .


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Sadly, I had to go on my lunch hour last year, and by that time most of the good stuff was gone. I was looking for a new fog machine with a timer, and they were gone. I did get a strobe light cheap and a large blacklight 48", also cheap. This year it will be on a Saturday so I can get there early. In the future, I may have to take a vacation day both Halloween and the day after! LOL:jol:


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

According to the site, we're only getting one store here this year, instead of 2, but they're putting it in one of the mall's. I hate the mall...but I guess I'll be spending some time there this fall.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> Weeeeeellllll it can be....most of the stuff is SERIOUSLY overpriced and of questionable quality. We have one here that opens every year and it has SOME decent stuff. The best time to go is the day after Halloween where everything is at least 50% off, some 75%.


Agree on all counts. Lots of crap, lots of overpriced crap.

But if you get there early on November 1st, you can find some treasures for a good price.

Plus, the people who are there bright and early on November 1st are the home haunters, so they're an awesome bunch of folks. :jol: Last year everyone was helping everyone else find the good buys and sharing their haunt secrets rather than hoarding and acting like it was a competition.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

They are expensive but I just love looking through the stuff!


----------



## SilverScream (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't expect too much

It's about a grade B with Walmart being grade C and yourself being a grade A


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A lot of folks bash Spirit/Spencers/etc..and while the prices on some things are high, and the quality on others marginal, I think that these types stores are largely responsible for the majority of Halloween decorating you see. For the new home owner looking to start a haunt or just do a front yard display, they have pretty much everything you need. A lot of people don't have a lot of DIY skills or the tools to make their own props, so stores like these offer the average joe a chance to get some cool looking stuff to get started. A lot of us get inspiration from them, and look at a prop and think "hey, I can do this better/cheaper". Good for us, but in the big picture, The merchandise sold at Spirit, etc.. promotes the Holiday and Halloween decorating. I remember when Halloween decorations consisted of Beistle paper cut outs and hand made ghosts. It's come a long way, and Spirit helps fill that niche for many. I've purchased several things there over the years; foggers, masks, tombstones (some are downright excellent and I couldn't make them cheaper or better, factoring in material and time), some nice latex pieces with a good sculpt. The cost is all relative IMO, and while it's fun to make your own stuff, it's also fun to walk in and buy something that you like


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Well said jdubbya! I agree completely.:jol:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> A lot of folks bash Spirit/Spencers/etc..and while the prices on some things are high, and the quality on others marginal, I think that these types stores are largely responsible for the majority of Halloween decorating you see. For the new home owner looking to start a haunt or just do a front yard display, they have pretty much everything you need. A lot of people don't have a lot of DIY skills or the tools to make their own props, so stores like these offer the average joe a chance to get some cool looking stuff to get started. A lot of us get inspiration from them, and look at a prop and think "hey, I can do this better/cheaper". Good for us, but in the big picture, The merchandise sold at Spirit, etc.. promotes the Holiday and Halloween decorating. I remember when Halloween decorations consisted of Beistle paper cut outs and hand made ghosts. It's come a long way, and Spirit helps fill that niche for many. I've purchased several things there over the years; foggers, masks, tombstones (some are downright excellent and I couldn't make them cheaper or better, factoring in material and time), some nice latex pieces with a good sculpt. The cost is all relative IMO, and while it's fun to make your own stuff, it's also fun to walk in and buy something that you like


Ditto and the little stuff on clearence is great get there the first day or so and stuff from last year is usaully marked way down


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

I keep seeing that it's all overpriced. The funny thing is that here it was always the same price as everywhere else if not cheaper in some cases. I always loved going to ours the staff was always great. It's to bad though that we won't have one this year a new Halloween store opened here last year that was completely craptacular. Everything about 20 percent higher then Spirit and no selection at all for the few things they did have and because of this the owner of our local Spirit and isn't opening this year. He got a space in a city 2 hours north and is going to open there instead. Was so bummed to hear it and while it may not be the best spot in some places it was always the best spot here in my town if nothing else hen to look as the huge haunt display they would set up lol.


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

I love Spencers/Spirit. I got some stuff before and a lot of Nov.1 sales. I can't wait to bring it all out this season.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Jackpot said:


> I keep seeing that it's all overpriced. The funny thing is that here it was always the same price as everywhere else if not cheaper in some cases. I always loved going to ours the staff was always great. It's to bad though that we won't have one this year a new Halloween store opened here last year that was completely craptacular. Everything about 20 percent higher then Spirit and no selection at all for the few things they did have and because of this the owner of our local Spirit and isn't opening this year. He got a space in a city 2 hours north and is going to open there instead. Was so bummed to hear it and while it may not be the best spot in some places it was always the best spot here in my town if nothing else hen to look as the huge haunt display they would set up lol.


I also had a new Halloween Store open last year near me, actually in the location that Spirit had used the year before, and they stunk! Prices were much higher than Spirit, they had more costumes than props, and those were seriously overpriced. People were buying them though, probably because it was the only costume store around.:devil:


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

Scary Godmother said:


> I also had a new Halloween Store open last year near me, actually in the location that Spirit had used the year before, and they stunk! Prices were much higher than Spirit, they had more costumes than props, and those were seriously overpriced. People were buying them though, probably because it was the only costume store around.:devil:


Same here they always seemed busy one of my big problems with them was they didn't seem to care about Halloween at all. Felt very much like they put in the store simply to have a store. I know it's a business and everything but at least at Spirit the employees seemed just as excited if not more excited then the customers.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Scary Godmother said:


> I also had a new Halloween Store open last year near me, actually in the location that Spirit had used the year before, and they stunk! Prices were much higher than Spirit, they had more costumes than props, and those were seriously overpriced. People were buying them though, probably because it was the only costume store around.:devil:


ya same here they didnt even have an after halloween sale --it was like POOF they're here----POOF they;r gone


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

pyro said:


> ya same here they didnt even have an after halloween sale --it was like POOF they're here----POOF they;r gone


It was the same thing here though I just got word one of our party stores, it's called Party Plus and it's a local store and been here as long as I can remember, has there stuff up already like normal. This year though they are doing a Pre-Halloween sale 15-65% off everything until Sept.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I dont know about your guys stores, but around here it seems that nobody buys any props at spirit. They just come to look, and maybe buy a costume. I think if they were to lower there prices people would buy, and we would see alot more houses decorated for Halloween. I make most of my stuff, but for the people who dont, they could get some stuff. The stuf is usally made pretty cheap anyway. I remember one year I went in there and they wanted 50 bucks for a tinny little stuffed clown doll. I was like, forget this!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot there was another halloween store that opened near me last year. I ended up gong there instead of Spirit since Spirit didn't open in the mall last year. This other place (forget the name) wasn't nearly as interesting. It was all about the costumes, and only had a few props, and practically nothing in the way of lights, foggers, or decorations.


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree, go the day after. I stopped in for the first time last year and picked up a few odds and ends, then went back the day after, just out of curiosity, and discovered that everything I'd picked up was literally 50% off (or MORE) just 48 hours after I'd bought them. Learned that the hard way!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Just remember that it is only the day after. I worked there a couple of seasons back, before I found the joy of homemade prop building. There will be no sales before Halloween, maybe a coupon or two. On Nov. 1st, everything is 50% off and then they are closed on Nov. 2nd. The store I worked at was run on a consignment system. They only pay for what they sold and anything leftover whet back to the Spencer's folks, so there isn't a lot of benefit for them to have sales.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice of 'em to let you know about the sale, huh?


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Ill have to see my location(s)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm not finding the store locator on their site. Can anyone post a link for it. I'm interested to see where they'll be in Erie this year.
Thanks!


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> I'm not finding the store locator on their site. Can anyone post a link for it. I'm interested to see where they'll be in Erie this year.
> Thanks!


http://www.spirithalloween.com/StoreLocation.aspx


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

HauntedAcresManor said:


> http://www.spirithalloween.com/StoreLocation.aspx


Thanks HAM! Appreciate it. I must have been looking in the wrong place!:googly:


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh crap...there is one going in right across from my work. That's not good news....for my wife!!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, had no idea there was gonna be sooo many of them in CT... Good to know that there's no sales until after Halloween day... Although the year before last I distinctly remember doing last minute shopping on Halloween day and stuff was marked down to 50% off.

-TM


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

well it looks like the one in Houston is going to be in the same place for the 4th Year in a row. Its the old Matteress Firm Outlet Up by West oaks Mall by Barnes and Noble. about 4 miles from my house... lol


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I love the spirit halloween store, and honestly have no idea why everyone complains about their prices so much. Did anyone else ever notice that almost every other halloween store online or not is overpriced? And if nothing else, you can see what some of these props or masks look like in person and not through some half ass photoshopped picture online. 

plus they have 40% coupons floating around before halloween and like everyone else said, they have the 50% off or more the day after.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wait till the end, they have some really cool deals.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I went in my SPIRIT store today and asked if I could maybe have thier cardbaord displays after they closed and the manager took my info down, so we'll see...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ours said the cardboard displays go to the highest bidder 1 week prior to Halloween and that last year's went for $75 bucks.

-TM


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Spartan005 said:


> I love the spirit halloween store, and honestly have no idea why everyone complains about their prices so much. Did anyone else ever notice that almost every other halloween store online or not is overpriced? And if nothing else, you can see what some of these props or masks look like in person and not through some half ass photoshopped picture online.
> 
> plus they have 40% coupons floating around before halloween and like everyone else said, they have the 50% off or more the day after.


I still buy stuff there and not everything is badly overpriced, just mainly the major props.

A good example of overpriced items is Guardian of the Grave which they have at Spirit for $69.99. If you go to buycostumes.com they've had him going for $49.99 with a retail of $59.99 for almost two months now. So in this case Spirit is 10 bucks more than even the retail price. At $20 bucks, even after shipping, its much cheaper online.

-TM


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nothing is listed in my area in Spirits store finder. So I'm not sure if any stores will be in my area. The Halloween Express sites store finder doesn't seem to be working. The Spencers at the mall won't have anything up until the 15th and they say they're going to have mostly costumes this year. Guess I'll just wait and see. I've been ordering online so far and working on home made props (though I did get the gargoyle from Sam's Club).


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ours opened today. Stopped by and they only have about half of their stock out. Talked to a clerk who said they have trucks coming in a couple times a week. Not many of the good props on display yet. A display of the animatronics (witch/hannibal/jason/beheaded lady. The big red latex demon prop was there, as were the zombie farmer/wife.
The usual severed heads and limbs, a bunch of costumes, hardly any masks out yet. Really kind of disorganized compared to last year. Prices are high on some stuff. IMO, nothing that really had a WOW factor, at least not yet. We'll see how it shakes out over the next couple weeks. There were however a bunch of people in there and some were making purchases. My youngest son also picked out his mask and hat for what should be a pretty creative costume!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm with you jdubbya, went to spirit last night, just like you said, nothing had the wow factor at all. I was looking for a witch mask and a necklace to put on my witch prop, they had nothing. However, my son suggested stopping by Benny's today to see what they had out (which was very little), but I got the only witch mask they had, which was nice,:jol: and only $7.99, and a pretty cool necklace for only $1.99. Needless to say, I was quite pleased!


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> well it looks like the one in Houston is going to be in the same place for the 4th Year in a row. Its the old Matteress Firm Outlet Up by West oaks Mall by Barnes and Noble. about 4 miles from my house... lol


There's a Halloween superstore across from the Houston Galleria. Stopped in 2 weeks ago and every item I wanted was a couple of dollars over what I wanted to spend. Would rather just keep looking for bargains online.

~ Robotparts


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

So does anyone think its safe to go to Spirit on Halloween day to get the 50% off sale? This is the first year that we have a spirit so i'm very excited. I don't get too many visitors untill Halloween so it would be nice to buy some things Halloween day and put them up by night.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Do they do 50% off on Halloween day? I thought it was just the day after?



Hallowennie315 said:


> So does anyone think its safe to go to Spirit on Halloween day to get the 50% off sale? This is the first year that we have a spirit so i'm very excited. I don't get too many visitors untill Halloween so it would be nice to buy some things Halloween day and put them up by night.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I did wind up buying a few things there this year. I also scoped out some stuff I will try to get on the day after... things like spiders snakes rats etc. I need more. 

If the price is right, I may even get one of their higher-priced items. That all depends on what it is and how low the price is.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hallowennie315 said:


> So does anyone think its safe to go to Spirit on Halloween day to get the 50% off sale? This is the first year that we have a spirit so i'm very excited. I don't get too many visitors untill Halloween so it would be nice to buy some things Halloween day and put them up by night.


Unless they changed their policy, the sale day is Nov. 1st. On Halloween, they still have things marked at regular prices.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

hmmm...is this a bad time to mention that my daughter works at one part time?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

My Spirit looks really picked over...not many goodies even at 50% off


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

I dont know if this has been mentioned yet ..but last year they had an online 50% off just like the stores but you had to pay shipping which if I remember right wasnt to bad.Worth it to not have one extra store to hit for clearence shopping.
Plus I think the online clearence was for a couple days.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

beelce said:


> My Spirit looks really picked over...not many goodies even at 50% off


When was this? Last year?


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Zombie-F said:


> I did wind up buying a few things there this year. I also scoped out some stuff I will try to get on the day after... things like spiders snakes rats etc. I need more.
> 
> If the price is right, I may even get one of their higher-priced items. That all depends on what it is and how low the price is.


Thought I'd mention that Dollar Store has long rubber snakes too. Check out their toy department for some cheap props.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Spookie said:


> Thought I'd mention that Dollar Store has long rubber snakes too. Check out their toy department for some cheap props.


i agree with you. the dollar store is where i bought my crows this year to paint up. i've never been to a spirit store....never have enough money


----------



## Hauntactor (Nov 27, 2016)

I know this chat hasn't been active in 10 years, but I thought this was the best place to post this. I have my name down for the farmhouse display this year. Does anyone know how the process of disassembling the displays works? Will they disassemble it for you, or do you have to do it yourself? Also does anyone know the size these displays generally break down to? It looks like they break down into fairly small pieces. I'm hoping to get it home in only a car, and avoid having to ask someone to borrow their truck. Any info/advice on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hauntactor said:


> I know this chat hasn't been active in 10 years, but I thought this was the best place to post this. I have my name down for the farmhouse display this year. Does anyone know how the process of disassembling the displays works? Will they disassemble it for you, or do you have to do it yourself? Also does anyone know the size these displays generally break down to? It looks like they break down into fairly small pieces. I'm hoping to get it home in only a car, and avoid having to ask someone to borrow their truck. Any info/advice on this would be greatly appreciated!


A friend of mine bought one of their displays a few years back. They had to dismantle it at the store. while it broke down into smaller sections they still needed a pick up to haul it without folding it all up and risking damage. You might want to take a close look at it and check out how it's put together and how it might break down. Also ask the manager as they most likely had a hand in setting it up and can tell you how much is involved.


----------

